# Moisture on the windows in the morning



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

We've made four trips with our new 22ft Gulf Stream Sport. Every morning the windows are covered in moisture and must be wiped down with towels in order to see out. With the outside temp at night around 40 to 50 deg F we tend not to open the vents to stay warm.
Do all cool night campers have this problem or am I doing something wrong.


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Opening a vent or window would probably be the easiest fix, allowing some colder air in and warmer air out, but if not I would first try a dehumidifier. Check out a small one called a windchaser, they are small and work good.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The moisture is being caused by the difference in humidity outside and the dryness from the heater inside. This difference will cause your windows and probably your walls to condensate. Unfortunately, keeping a vent or window open should help, but it does kind of defeat the purpose of trying to keep the rig warm. To keep some of the cold out you might then want to install covers over the vents like a MaxxAir or other brand. Be careful of this moisture because if unchecked it will cause discoloration and mold.

So a humidifier will work, but most of the ones I've seen work off 110v and you may have difficulty powering it up when boondocking unless you have 110v power for overnight (inverter and recharging system).

We live in the Southwest deserts and camp within those areas, and have been able to avoid this condition, but if we ever get adventurous to stay in humid areas, we'll have to worry about it.

Good luck with this.


----------

